# Hydraulic lift adjustment question on H16



## loves them all (Nov 19, 2018)

I bought a H16 Bolens last summer with the deck installed, All worked as it should, Yesterday I changed the deck for a single stage snow blower now the hydro lift only has power enough to lift the left corner of the blower one inch . Any ideas ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not familiar as some of the members here, but does the blower stay up that little bit, or does it bleed down? Could be bypassing somewhere. Or the pump isn't strong or tight enough anymore to lift that sort of weight. How's the oil level?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How about if you remove the mower deck? I assume it's still on to where you're trying to lift two implements?


----------



## loves them all (Nov 19, 2018)

loves them all said:


> I bought a H16 Bolens last summer with the deck installed, All worked as it should, Yesterday I changed the deck for a single stage snow blower now the hydro lift only has power enough to lift the left corner of the blower one inch . Any ideas ?


The pump does not have power enough to lift the weight or the blower , I removed the deck prior to installing the blower. The only oil dip stick I can find on the tractor is under the seat , It is full of what looks like ATF . Had no problem lifting the deck but that is a straight pull up . The blower has a considerable disadvantage by having to push a short leaver type of linkage with the weight of the attachment further out instead of a straight pull up . I wish I could load a picture but that is beyond my computer skills


----------



## loves them all (Nov 19, 2018)

loves them all said:


> The pump does not have power enough to lift the weight or the blower , I removed the deck prior to installing the blower. The only oil dip stick I can find on the tractor is under the seat , It is full of what looks like ATF . Had no problem lifting the deck but that is a straight pull up . The blower has a considerable disadvantage by having to push a short leaver type of linkage with the weight of the attachment further out instead of a straight pull up . I wish I could load a picture but that is beyond my computer skills


The lift does not bleed down . I wonder if there is a relief valve in the hoist system and if so where is it located Thanks Dave


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I got you. We have a couple fellas that are going to be able to help you out and they should be along shortly.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your tractor has the Eaton 10 hydrostatic pump. Usually what happens is the seals on the input shaft draws air, and the control shaft leak air and create cavitation in the pump. That will result in foamy fluid.


----------



## loves them all (Nov 19, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Your tractor has the Eaton 10 hydrostatic pump. Usually what happens is the seals on the input shaft draws air, and the control shaft leak air and create cavitation in the pump. That will result in foamy fluid.


Thanks for that info. Is the attachment hoist pump oil and the drive oil drawn from the same tank ? The only hydraulic reservoir I could find is under then seat . No sign of foam there. Is there a pressure relief valve in the lift system ? The system raises and holds the mowing deck with no problem . When I try to raise the blower the linkage takes all play out , starts to pick the blower up but runs out of power after the left corner clears ground by about a inch . When that happens lifting the blower by hand and raising the lift control leaver picks it up and holds the height . I can not find any sign of leaks or oil under the tractor . This tells me KI need a pressure increase in the system . Is my thought right ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2018)

Have you looked around for a manual or parts list? Some blowers require lift assist springs


----------



## loves them all (Nov 19, 2018)

There was no provision for helper springs but with torch and welder all things are possible, It snowed another 6 inches yesterday so I had to modify it , but 2 springs did the trick 'Thanks for the input


----------

